# How to WHOLESALE price my Rhinestone tees



## nailsontherun2u (Feb 18, 2007)

I am new to the wholesale selling end of selling t-shirts. I am going to Maine this weekend to see some boutiques, specialty shops in Kennebunkport area and would like to show them my samples that I have made. I want to have a Wholesale price list for them to have. I don't know how this works, as far as min. quantity amounts, special discounts, etc. 

I know my business is different from screenprinting because I just have the cost of the rhinestones. I obviously know the price of the shirts I buy and the motif made (how many stones used), just wondering the discounts given to wholesale buyers of retail establishments and if anyone has a format on how they sell there product to the retailer. 

Any information would be helpful. I am in the process of having a website done, and that will take a 30 day turn around.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Generally the wholesale price is going to be 2x your cost of making the shirt. So if it costs you $5 to make, the wholesale price should be around $10. The retailer will then sell it for 2x the wholesale price, so around $20+.

These threads might be helpful:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t2381.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t3855.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t9906-2.html


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Generally the wholesale price is going to be 2x your cost of making the shirt. So if it costs you $5 to make, the wholesale price should be around $10. The retailer will then sell it for 2x the wholesale price, so around $20+.
> 
> These threads might be helpful:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your clear answer. I was surprised. My family used to own a backpacking and rockclimbing store. We were happy if we made 40% on any product when it sold. Obviously, retail clothing is a different world. Does the 2x wholesale model remain in effect even when you get into higher-dollar ($50) t-shirts?

Thanks for any light you can shine on this for me.


----------



## entropy (Nov 16, 2007)

BTW Josanda, I forgot to thank you for the links to the other threads. I'm going through them now, and they are proving very helpful.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I charge 3 times my product cost, that also covers machine cost, for past and future purchases


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Since this is an old thread, none of the links to a calculator worked for me.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Post your spreadsheet so we can provide input.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

My wholesale on a Gildan Fitted tee is $12.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

chunkymonkey said:


> My wholesale on a Gildan Fitted tee is $12.


 What is the style number on that tee?


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

Dragon Slayer said:


> What is the style number on that tee?


Model: G500L
Cotton: 100%
Weight: 5.3 Oz


----------

